# Gaseaous Expansion



## marshallbd (Nov 22, 2003)

Now explain to me the principle of Gaseous Expansion.....Hope everyone doesnt mind these questions....I've been reading a little here and there and would like to hear other perspectives on the terms I am coming across....

Beau


----------



## Kenpomachine (Nov 23, 2003)

There's a very informative thread in the technical section, called gaseous phase of motion. Try to do a search there


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 23, 2003)

I'll check it out


----------

